

Macho cultures are fairer for women - mtw
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/04/macho_cultures_are_fairer_for.html#.T5z073zqF5I.facebook

======
rvkennedy
This is a very short post, with minimal statistical force, carrying the weight
of precisely one writer's opinion, radically generalized to a universal law.
Skip it.

------
Hyena
Or "macho cultures" have a lower percentage of male college graduates,
creating more opportunities for women at the top. Or they correspond to fast-
growing underdeveloped countries which, because they are developing in an
equal(er) rights environment, aren't replicating the male-dominated model
elsewhere. But who knows? There's not any data to back p explanations in the
article anyway.

------
bunderbunder
Correlation does not equal causation. Brazil has a lot of features which
differentiate it from countries like the US and UK. Picking two and simply
assuming one must be caused by the other is a gross nonsequitur. Brazil also
has a much stronger culture of birth control, and has experienced a lot more
social and political churn in its recent history. I'd look to either of those
as plausible contributing factors before fixating on negative stereotypes.

------
beothorn
When someone talks about a country with the size of Brazil like if it was a
little city is just dumb, and all concepts are just pre-conceived. Brazil has
lots of different cultures, it's the biggest country on south america.

------
true_religion
How are the US and the UK not macho cultures? Without clearly delineating what
a macho culture is, this article is meaningless.

------
koglerjs
Here comes another loud Hacker News gender 'debate'.

~~~
RegEx
I swear this community falls for linkbait more than any other.

